# Am I seeing things?



## pennies

Hey ladies, just needing some fresh eyes please!

I suffered a chemical pregnancy at the end of November and this is my first cycle since...

Currently on CD40 which isn’t unusual for me, cycles have been anything from 35-49 days before.

Am I seeing things or does that look like a line? Albeit very very faint!


----------



## pennies

I should probably add, I had cramping on 23rd Dec (CD33) and then spotting on 26th & 27th (CDs 36 & 37)


----------



## Beccaboo828

I definitely see it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too!


----------



## pennies

Thanks ladies, thought I might have been going a little crazy!

Would you test again tomorrow or wait a little longer for it to get darker?


----------



## Beccaboo828

pennies said:


> Thanks ladies, thought I might have been going a little crazy!
> 
> Would you test again tomorrow or wait a little longer for it to get darker?

I'm a test addict Haha I would test again a few hours later x


----------



## pennies

Haha I would but I’m not sure it would make a difference, now that the test is fully dry I don’t see a line at all [-o&lt;


----------



## smileyfaces

Definitely positive! Test again!


----------



## MomTwice

i see it!


----------



## pennies

Hubby says he sees a line so will test again tomorrow


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Classic Girl

Beccaboo828 said:


> I'm a test addict Haha I would test again a few hours later x

what she said.


----------



## pennies

Ok have tested again this morning!

Today’s test is the bottom one, have placed it next to yesterday’s for comparison...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see progression :)


----------



## pennies

Me too, yesterday’s test looks like nothing now! 

Fingers crossed it continues [-o&lt;


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations <3


----------



## pennies

So am I safe to say this is positive? It’s meant to be as dark as the control isn’t it?


----------



## salamander91

BFP! Any faint second line means positive. Its ovulation tests that the line has to be the same colour xx


----------



## pennies

You’d think I’d know this! Haha will test again tomorrow and then hopefully will have nice dark lines


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Beccaboo828

pennies said:


> Ok have tested again this morning!
> 
> Today’s test is the bottom one, have placed it next to yesterday’s for comparison...
> 
> View attachment 1075994

That's a great line! X


----------



## mummy2lola

Wow great line and progression,congratulations xx


----------



## pennies

Day 3 of testing...


----------



## pennies

Pink dye test not the clearest there


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can still see something :)


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance:


----------



## pennies

Did the last test that I have in the house this morning...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## mummy2lola

Look at that latest line,amazing xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations, great progression


----------



## mindyb85

Great progression!


----------

